# Cascade, centennial and chinook in New England IPA?



## dave_h (23/7/17)

Ive only tried one or two New England IPAs and I was quite impressed.

I was thinking of trying to make one with what ingredients I have (need to use them up) and was thinking of using the following hops;

Cascade
Centennial
Chinook (homegrown)

In most of my research online people say that its possible to use the "old style hops" like I have but suggest the "new" more tropical like Citra, Mosaic, Galaxy, Amarillo, and El Dorado. 

I cant find any recipes or reviews using cascade, centennial and chinook.

Has anyone tried using these hops for this style?

Ive pasted in my ingredients below if anyone has any other suggestions.

Thanks in advance, Dave


----------



## Lionman (8/8/17)

NEIPA is meant to be a bit like fruit juice. Little betterness, big whirlpool and dry hop additions of fruity hops. Personally I think they are over rated.

Cascade/Centennial/Chinook will likely be a bit more floral/herbal/spicy/citrus. I'm not sure you will get to where you want to be.

If you want to do a NEIPA then I would invest in appropriate ingredients. What you have could do a pretty nice IPA though. Solid malt bill with a good hit of bitterness and some big late hopping of the three suggested hops. Will be very nice.


----------



## Coodgee (8/8/17)

Yeah those hops would go best in an old fashioned APA i reckon but you could give it a go. Never know you might stumble upon the next trendy/ hipster/ internet group - think craze!


----------



## dave_h (13/8/17)

Thanks for the replys Coodgee and Lionman, I think you are both right.

Ive tried a couple more NEIPAs and although I think they are ok im not quite sure I want 20L of them.

I might do a APA with the hops but not go overboard with the bitterness (I just cant drink the super bitter ones any more and neither can the wife), but I will put a lot of late hops in.

Will post how it goes.

Thanks


----------

